# Monday 7-9-07 Livingston



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I bought some new catfish flags yesterday (from Catfishkiller) and wanted to try them out today. I got a late start and the shad were going to be hard to find so I tried some old frozen carp. I wish now I had looked for shad because they wouldn't touch the carp. 
So Karen, Lee, and me went over to the Lump and found an awesome school of whites and worked on them untill the waves were breaking over the bow and getting water in the RedFin. We boxed about 20 and headed back to check the flags. (Hey whitebassfisher, was that you I saw coming away from the Lump?)

A few baits gone from the flags, but that was it. I did get a nice buffalo in the cast net and I'm going to cut him up for bait tonight, and get an early start tomorrow with my dad and bait those flags with cut bait and shad. Maybe we will score some good cats, we will go back to the Lump and hit those whites again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SS, yes, that was me. After what happened the other day, I was trying to find a place with NO ONE there- LOL. I did end up going back to the Lump and got into them pretty well. I was doing the catch & release thing, but my best 25 would have been respectable keepers. Were you slabbing? Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## cduff (Apr 4, 2007)

*Great catch*

Glad you got out and did some damage. hope that every trip is as well and remember if you hold your mouth just right then you can catch those kitties.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice fish Shad. I cant wait ti get back up there and fish. How does the water look for this weekend?


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

*the lump*

where exactly is the lump im taking the family this weekend for three days!Im 
familer with the area around dove island & the kikipoo area but not the lump any info would be apperiated! thanks LOUIS!


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

The lump is near pine island and the state park on the very south end of the lake.


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I gave the Lump a good working over early saturday morning and did not pick up one fish! I guess you guys are doing something right and I must be holding my mouth wrong.

We did pick up a few small fish around dove island.

Last year about this time we were really catching them good on the road bed. None so far this year.

SE


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We are gonna hit Livingston Sunday and try for white bass and stripers!! Will be our 1st time to fish it w/ a buddie that has a house there! We will be in a pontoon boat so if ya see us give a shout out! We will be the guys w/ my Boy Keith fishing in his Wheelchair and new spinning rod and reel!

Swamp and crew!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

*other end of the lake*

hey shad, I was at the other end of the lake Monday near penwaugh and alligator hole. I had thought of doing almost the same thing...jugging and trol some...anyway got into some whites trolling on a point I like ....then as i was packing up to go the birds started working..so I put on a big castmaster and went to work...picked up about 8 whites in a couple of minutes...........aah but I didn't take any pics.........GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE.....good catch.......Ken


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here are the coordinates for the lump; N30 41 17 W95 03 13, actually that is just a bit North of the lump, maybe 25 yards. Whitebassfisher I was jigging, usually I jig if I'm pretty sure action will be quick in coming, however if my jigging waypoints are not working I'll troll 10' and 20' jetdivers w/pet spoons or crappie jigs about 2' behind untill I find them. If the school goes up to near the surface on the finder I'll throw a marker out and get anchored over them to jig. Not often but sometimes they will not hit anything but trolled baits. That being said I often find the fish on the screen tight to the bottom and only jigging works well, lately those lump bass are hugging the bottom and will not hit trolled baits very well. You can put more whites in the boat quicker jigging than trolling and most of the time they average a little larger in size. The white bass are acting very funny this year, like whitebassfisher has noted they seem to be about 3 to 4 weeks behind their usual patterns, and as some other white bass fans have noted in emails to me they seem to be in deeper water this year. 
I found some honker whites over by the West bank one day last week, but on several return trips there after that none were to be found. The lump is usually lame by late summer, but not always, this year they are hanging out there late and some very nice ones at that.


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

Shadslinger
I'll be heading up there tonight. I was there two weeks ago and did real well on stripers but no whites. Hopefully I'll be able to get enough for fish dinner. Maybe I'll see ya on the water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It'll be a while surf-n-turf the doc has me off the water for 6 weeks, but I do look forward to some good reports from you and others.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

But SS, it could be a lot worse. You even picked the right summer to have this done. I joked with someone at work yesterday that in Chinese this should be "the year of the rain".


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

The lake was as high as I have ever seen it. I fished Friday only, targeting just enough for a family fish fry. We picked up 36 whites busting the top of the water. None of the fish were of any great size. The rest of the time was spent sking and playing at the island.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*Surf-N-Turf*

The lake is not giving up good fish this year very often, the big ole hogs I like to jig at the hump never showed up for me. The big fish I caught this year came from the lump, or all the way across the lake in the SouthWest corner. The lump did give up some really nice fish several times for me this year. 
Catching them schooling is a blast even when they are small, and 36 is just right, not too many to clean. 
The rule in my boat is that after 40, no matter how many people fish, someone else has to help fillet. I bet I can boneless fillet 40 in under 50 minuets. I cut around the rib cage on my first cut, and only make 6 cuts to fillet the whole fish.


----------

